# Please help: collecting data



## John Michaels (Oct 15, 2014)

Helo folks, i hope this is the right section for this, a friend of mine is working on developing a K9 harness that is meant to be a "one size fits all" design and he has asked me to post this here on his behalf.

What he is looking for is to get the range of measuremnets typical of working dog breeds; (specifically, malinois, GSDs, doberman)

If its not too much trouble would you mind provideing the following info on your dog(s):

*Breed:*
*Wieght*:
*Spine length* (_measurement just infront of shouder blades to just below the ribcage_)
*Rib girth/cicumference*: (_measured around the ribcage at the widest point, just behind the front legs_) 
*Waist grith corcumference*: (_measured around the narrowest part of the body, just before the ribcage_)

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Based on my GSP (or other deep chested dogs) would benefit from a longer chest strap that runs from the chest of the harness to the rib cage. The "adjustable" ones are never long enough. I have to custom add in 2-3 inches (to what's already there) so that the belly band clears the elbows.


----------



## John Michaels (Oct 15, 2014)

Thank for your input Sarah, i will pass it on. 

If you guys feel more comfortable; PM me your dogs' measurements, if youd rather not post them here. Thnaks again.



Sarah Platts said:


> Based on my GSP (or other deep chested dogs) would benefit from a longer chest strap that runs from the chest of the harness to the rib cage. The "adjustable" ones are never long enough. I have to custom add in 2-3 inches (to what's already there) so that the belly band clears the elbows.


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

No problem with the measurements but have to find my cloth tape measure out of my sewing machine.


----------



## John Michaels (Oct 15, 2014)

I realize ya'll are busy which is probly why I havent gotten any responses from anyone; would you guys be more willing to do this if you were compensated for provideing the data? 

If so, I will ask my buddy to see if he would pay for the data.

It would be super helpful and greatly appriciated guys.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Misty Wegner (May 22, 2015)

Male German Shepherd /Alaskan Malamute 1.5yr old: 10" spine, 33" ribs, 25.5" waist

Female German Shepherd, 16.5mos old: 12" spine, 32" ribs, 23.5" waist


----------



## John Michaels (Oct 15, 2014)

Thanks Misty!


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

All are German Shorthairs

6.5yo - Rib: 32", waist: 26", spine: 16", Weight: 80lbs

2yo - Rib: 31", waist: 22", Spine: 15", weight: 72lbs

4 month old - Rib: 24", Rib: 21", Spine: 7", weight 28lbs


----------



## John Michaels (Oct 15, 2014)

Thank you Sarah!


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

by the way, the spine length confused me. Please explain again how that is measured.


----------



## Misty Wegner (May 22, 2015)

I was confused too, I did the top of the back. Hope that is correct ..... Weights were: male GSD/Alaskan Malamute 80lbs, female GSD 83lbs


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

Sarah Platts said:


> Based on my GSP (or other deep chested dogs) would benefit from a longer chest strap that runs from the chest of the harness to the rib cage. The "adjustable" ones are never long enough. I have to custom add in 2-3 inches (to what's already there) so that the belly band clears the elbows.


This also for doberman


----------



## John Michaels (Oct 15, 2014)

Sarah Platts said:


> by the way, the spine length confused me. Please explain again how that is measured.


 
Hi Sarah, apparently the spine length is not needed, just the ribcage circumference at the widest point just behind the front elbows and the narrowest part of the waist or just behind the last rib.

Thanks for the feedback guys, keep sending them, i will pass them on to my friend. Thanks for takeing the time!


----------

